# Some rare and old pictures from 1965 war



## Al-zakir

I would like to share some rare pictures from 1965 war. Some of you may seen these pictures but other may not. These brave solder are Pakistani because there was no Bangladesh in 1965. Enjoy the pictures and be proud of the history either as Pakistani or Bangladeshi. 

Pakistani gunners are giving an expert look-over to captured Indian field guns. The Indians left enough pieces in Chamb area alone to equip two Field Regiments. (1965 War) 


Solders are praying to almighty Allah for the blessing.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Al-zakir

An operational tank squadron of the Pakistan army equipped with the Indian tanks (French-built AMXs) captured in the Chamb battle, out on manoeuvres. (1965 War)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## leonblack08

Do you have pictures of soldiers on Eastern front??
I heard they strapped bombs to their bodies to blow up Indian tanks as they were short of Anti-tank mines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

A captured Indian AMX tank in the hands of Pakistani tanksmen. (1965 War) 



Infantry soldiers taking positions on the bank of a water obstacle. (1965 War) 



Khem Karan, the Indian market town, was the place from where Indians were to launch their thrust on Kasur and then on to Lahore. The milestone in the picture with Pakistani soldiers in the background in an eloquent footnote to India's defeated ambitions. (1965 War)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Al-zakir

Pakistani troops in action: A dramatic picture of tank infantry assault on the Lahore front. (1965 War)


In clouds of dust, Pakistani tank and infantry soldiers are moving forward to join the action. (1965 War) 


With smile bursting through their dust-coated faces, these Pakistani infantrymen are dashing towards the front. (1965 War)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Do you have pictures of soldiers on Eastern front??
> I heard they strapped bombs to their bodies to blow up Indian tanks as they were short of Anti-tank mines.



Yes that true. Extreme braveness. I am looking through the pictures. I am trying to find some pictures from eastern side as well. I might find some PAF pictures from east Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian prisoners of war are cheering their favourites in the three-legged race in one of the camp's sports meets. (1965 War)



Three Indian Army tanks (Centurian, Sherman and an AMX-13) captured during the 1965 war on display at Pakistan Army Museum Rawalpindi. 
1

2

3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-zakir

A Pakistan Army jeep with a recoilless rifle on top in a defensive position. The trench is interconnected with others on the side that are partially covered with trampalines - 'Rann of Kutch' crisis 1965.


Pakistani soldiers marching forward. In the still air of Rann of Kutch, where trucks can be heard for miles, going on foot was the preferred option for both sides during the conflict - 'Rann of Kutch' crisis 1965.




A Pakistani soldier battles strong gusts and harsh weather in the Kutch - 'Rann of Kutch' crisis 1965.


Pakistani AA unit speeds into position to set up against raids by IAF jets across the ceasefire line in Kashmir - 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## U-571

v r brothers :pak: :bangla:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

War of 1965, battle of Badiana. Pakistan Army 14 Para brigade, 'R' group in Bandiana area - 1965 War. 


A Pakistan Army 106mm recoilless rifle positon - 1965 war. 


Pakistan Army soldier stands next to a burnt-out Indian anti-tank gun - 1965 War. 


A close-up of AMX-13 tank left behind by India at Jaurian - September 1965.


A party of journalists examining a Centurian tank left behind by Indians near Chawinda - September 1965.


People flock to see captured Indian armour in Lahore - September 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Al-zakir

U-571 said:


> v r brothers :pak: :bangla:



yes we are brothers without a doubt. We shed our blood together for a homeland with common believe. We may be separated but we could be proud of our history and share them with pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-zakir

A captured Indian AMX-13 tank - 1965 war.


Jeep left behind by Indian Maj Gen Prasad at Lahore front - September 1965.


An old villager appears to be quite amused as he is initiated into the mysteries of this AMX-13 tank left in Chamb area by the fleeing Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-zakir

The destroyer PNS Jahangir closes the firgate PNS Tippu Sultan at high speed for transfer of operation orders of 'Operation Somnath' during 1965 war.



A proud sailor stands guard on the brow of PNS/M Ghazi shortly after her return from war patrol in 1965 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## U-571

Al-zakir said:


> yes we are brothers without a doubt. We shed our blood together for a homeland with common believe. We may be separated but we could be proud of our history and share them with pride.



very pleased to hear that bro, bless you, and i ant wait for pics from the eastern front!!, the pics make me cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian Air Force Ouragan aircraft after being forced down by PAF fighters - 24 June 1965.


Wreckage of one of four Indian Vampire aircrafts, which were shot down on 1 September 1965. 


No 35 Wing in front of the C-130, leader Zahid Butt 14th from left -1965.


Sargodha combat crews between the two wars. Aircraft L to R: F-104, Mirage-III, F-6 and RT-33.


No 31 Wing with leader 'Bill' Latif, middle row centre -1965. 



Four PAF F-86F fighter-bombers return from an interdiction mission - September 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PAFAce

Amazing pictures man. Keep them coming.
Where'd you get these from?


----------



## digitaltiger

Nice collection.. Good to know about the other side of coin... eye opener indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metalfalcon

This is just another Slide show of Our Gallantry Soldiers.


----------



## Al-zakir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muradk

Four PAF F-86F fighter-bombers return from an interdiction mission - September 1965. 
[/QUOTE]


Do you know the names of the pilots who are in the above four Sabers and the 2 saber dropping Napam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

Muradk said:


> Four PAF F-86F fighter-bombers return from an interdiction mission - September 1965.





Do you know the names of the pilots who are in the above four Sabers and the 2 saber dropping Napam[/QUOTE]

I don't know the name of the pilots sir Muradak. If I guess one of them might be MM Alam. I know he shutdown 6 Indian planes in 30 seconds. I will appreciate if you can let me know the name of the pilots . 

Thanks


----------



## z9-ec

Pakistani soldiers, proudly carrying aloft Pakistans flag, pass the custom house when they captured Munabao.





Pakistans flag flutters proudly over the romantic Rajput fort of Kishengrah in Rajasthan where Pakistan army was in occupation of over 1200 square miles of Indian Territory




Three Pakistani officers pose for picture in front of the imposing structure of the ancient Rajasthan fort at Gotaro. This was one of the chain of forts and other fortifications captured by Pakistans Desert Force in 1965 War




Munabao, the important railway station of Rajasthan , loudly contradicting Indias persistent propaganda that Munabao was not taken by Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## z9-ec

C-in-C Gen Musa Khan addressing Troops in forward area just after the War.





rmy C-in-C General Mohammad Musa Khan at Khem Karan Railway Station after capturing of the town by Pakistani troops





Pakistani Officers and Jawans on a captured Indian Tank





An over run indian position





Two captured Indian AMX-13 tanks with Pakistani soldiers





A JCO inspecting captured Indian Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## z9-ec

Peering out of the turret of a captured Indian tank, is a typical officer of Pakistanis Armoured Corps, one of the proud band of dashing fighters who broke the back of the Indian armour





Infantrymen in attack formation





A shattered Indian Vehicle





Turkish and Iranian nurses posing with a group of cheerful patients





Turkish and Iranian nurses tending the wounded Jawans in a military hospital

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## z9-ec

Infantrymen in a defensive position





Pakistani Tank Regiment moving during war





Pakistani Infantry moving across to take up new positions

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## z9-ec

In clouds of dust, Pakistani tank and infantry soldiers are moving forward to join the action





An operational tank squadron of the Pakistan army equipped with the Indian tanks (French-built AMXs) captured in the Chhamb battle, out on manoeuvres





The wreck of a Centurion tank of Indias pride, 1st Armoured Division, symbolizes the shattering defeat that Indian armour had to suffer in the Chawinda battle





Pakistan Army Crossing of canal on raft





Engineers erecting a makeshift bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## z9-ec

Army Air Defenders in Cholistan Desert





Pakistani troops ahead on FDLs in a Screen Position





Pakistani assault across water obstacle















A Company Commander on Recce before giving his Verbal Orders for Attack





A Pak Army Tank advancing in Kasur Sector





Pakistani soldiers over running enemy position in Sulemanki Sector

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## z9-ec

Pakistani troops advancing in Kashmir





MG1A3 on AA Role





Pakistani troops moving across to take up new positions





Jubilant Pakistani troops after capturing the Rajput Fort of Kishengarh Rajestan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## U-571

stunning pics


----------



## Al-zakir

Thanks for the pic Z9-ec. Good stuff brother. Keep it coming if you have more....


----------



## paritosh

Major General Rajinder Singh Sparrow MVC, GOC 1st Armoured Division, leans on a captured Pakistani Patton tank in this rare color photograph, after the Battle of Assal Uttar (True Answer). It is here where Pakistan's 1st Armoured Division, consisting of American-supplied Patton tanks, suffered a humiliating defeat from the Indian Army.


These captured Pakistani paratroopers of the 19th Baluch Regiment were specially trained for commando duties and were assigned the task of destroying the Pathankot airfield. Many of the large number of paratroopers rounded up at various places in the country have confessed that their object was to destroy vital installations.


The Indian tricolour flies atop Barkee police station, as an Indian jawan stands guard.


The Taste of Defeat: The superiority of Pakistan's western aid armament did not match the skill and valour of the Indian jawans. In this image the bodies of Pak Army soldiers lie in front of a captured Pakistani Sherman tank.


The Pakistan Army's elite 1 Armoured Corps met its Waterloo in the Battle of Assal Uttar as they lost nearly 100 tanks, many of them being brand new M-48 Pattons. Bhikiwind was used as a temporary tank cemetery to house some 60 captured & destroyed M-48 Pattons, M-24 Chafees and M4 Shermans. The cemetery stood as a standing memorial to Pakistan's humiliating defeat in the battle of Assal Uttar.



Lieutenant General Harbakhsh Singh (middle) standing under the Victory Gate erected to commemorate the defeat of the Pakistan Army. A poster at right reads, 'Thanks to the Indian Army - Our Saviour.'


Valiant soldiers of 6 Dogra flying the Tricolour after capturing the Gitian feature at Hajipir Pass.


ndian troops raise the Indian tricolour atop Hajipir Pass, on 28 August 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

Al-zakir said:


> I would like to share some rare pictures from 1965 war. Some of you may seen these pictures but other may not. These brave solder are Pakistani because there was no Bangladesh in 1965. Enjoy the pictures and be proud of the history either as Pakistani or Bangladeshi.
> 
> Pakistani gunners are giving an expert look-over to captured Indian field guns. The Indians left enough pieces in Chamb area alone to equip two Field Regiments. (1965 War)
> 
> 
> Solders are praying to almighty Allah for the blessing.



LT-COLONEL Al-zakir;sir
i would like to give you a "SALUTE OF HOUNR" are you ready!
1..2..3..about trun &

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

A panoramic image of Patton Nagar, with the Patton tanks of Pakistan's elite First Armoured Division lined up for display at Bikhiwind, 25 miles from Amritsar, Punjab. 






Abandoned Pak Army Pattons captured in the wheat fields of Mahmudpura, in the Khem Karan sector. The farmers had to wait for the arrival of the EME (Electrical & Mechanical Engineers) to move the Pak Army tanks, so they could do their work. However at times, the farmers used to work around these tanks. 




These two hits registered by the Indian Armoured Corps on the turret of a Patton, spelt the ruin of this Pakistani tank. It happened in Kalra, in the Khem Karan sector.




Indian Army Centurion tanks give a tow to captured Pakistan Army Patton tanks, in the Chawinda sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## z9-ec

A mosque in Chammb area after 1965 ceasefire


Capt. Hisham (?) in Chammb after 1965 ceasefire - caprured Indian territory. Stationed with 3 Army Division Squadron, attached to 11 Division visiting 7 Division with Gen. Hamid.




Indian fort in Chammb after 1965 ceasefire. Stationed with 3 Army Aviation Squadron, attached to 11 Division visiting 7 Division with General Hamid


On captured Indian territory after the 1965 ceasefire


An Indian AMX-13 tank and a truck abandoned in the river Tawi - September 1965


A captured IAF gnat

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## z9-ec

Indian POWs





Indian PoWs being repatriated from Pakistan. 
From L to R : Vijay Mayadev , KC Cariappa, BS Sikand, U/I Pak Officer, U/I Pak Officer, ON 'Piloo' Kacker, MV Singh, Lal Sadarangani and Man Mohan Lowe.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## WAQAS119

No 19 Squadron pilots who struck Pathankot on 6 September 1965, with squadron commander 'Nosey' Haider standing third from right.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

WAQAS119 said:


>



This one is a gem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

nuclearpak said:


> This one is a gem.



It sure is.............


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

leonblack08 said:


> Do you have pictures of soldiers on Eastern front??
> I heard they strapped bombs to their bodies to blow up Indian tanks as they were short of Anti-tank mines.



they sacrificed their lives and by God they obliterated those tanks and their crews to smithereens

as for Chawinda battle itself -- largest mano-a-mano tank battle since World War II 


it was a textbook case of battle of attrition.....It was also a textbook success story of how the Air Force and the Army worked with synergy to eliminate the enemy in its tracks. 

those indians didnt get their pegs of whisky in Lahore Gymkhana club that day - that's for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airmarshal

really inspiring thread, very moving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Nice photos. My math teacher used to tell us the story of going under tank with bombs! Brave indeed!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Indians are here to destroy this thread in full force.


----------



## trinity

kobiraaz said:


> Nice photos. My math teacher used to tell us the story of going under tank with bombs! Brave indeed!!..




Desperation not bravery at all


----------



## Mitro

Beautifull thread i think this is history of both country there is nothing bad,good to know the other side of the story .i am facinated about pakistan though very small and lack of resources but still gives hard time to us.their is some thing unique about this country.
fought so many war but still standing tall .

one day like germany we will unite togather india,pakistan & bangladesh = trinistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

Forget Pictures.. i like videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

wish i was there with PA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

trinity said:


> Desperation not bravery at all



'not bravery at all'? 
Are you kidding me? do you realise we see through your BS?

It take guts for a tank crew to face another tank, let alone infantrymen with makeshift methods.
It is perhaps their only option but in no way does that diminish the bravery. 

Lay off the ultra nationalism for a second.
Salute those who fought and died.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jungibaaz

trinity said:


> How come you forget the history you had with India as HINDUS? I mean all your ppl were Hindus at one point in time. Got to wake up one day and admit to that. We can still be brothers today but your hate is what blinds you....



Yes I think my ancestors would have been non-believers likely Hindus.
That doesn't make me any less proud of being a Pakistani today AND being a Pakistani doesn't drive me to hate Indians, I consider you brothers should we not threaten each other.

But why is it that you accuse us of being hateful?
It takes two to tango. And here your ignorance is what blinds you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Jungibaaz said:


> 'not bravery at all'?
> Are you kidding me? do you realise we see through your BS?
> 
> It take guts for a tank crew to face another tank, let alone infantrymen with makeshift methods.
> It is perhaps their only option but in no way does that diminish the bravery.
> 
> Lay off the ultra nationalism for a second.
> Salute those who fought and died.



Completely agree with this. Whether Pakistani or India, bravery is bravery. 

Hope you can tell the same to the Pakistani trolls on all the threads too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Col M A G Osmany wades through water near Lahore at the end of the 1965 war ..behind him major (later brigadier) A R siddiqui*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gurmani

nice collection brother!


----------



## Juice

Seems a lot of the tanks captured by both sides were relatively undamaged. Bogged? Abandoned? (I see the Pakistani ones in the wheat got bogged)


----------



## EzioAltaïr

Juice said:


> Seems a lot of the tanks captured by both sides were relatively undamaged. Bogged? Abandoned? (I see the Pakistani ones in the wheat got bogged)



Pakistan claims that all the tanks captured intact, was when their enemy was in full retreat, and a section of the column couldn't keep up.

No idea how India got so many intact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

The thread was only meant to show some historical pictures. But Indians with extremely low self esteem and low IQ have come to destroy it. 

Get a life guys and please stop responding to the Indians. They are not worthy of response and dont have to make them important every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

airmarshal said:


> The thread was only meant to show some historical pictures. But Indians with extremely low self esteem and low IQ have come to destroy it.
> 
> Get a life guys and please stop responding to the Indians. They are not worthy of response and dont have to make them important every time.



agreed. but just report the posts to mods, and they will zap them.

i'll be sure to share some of these pictures with my elders; wuud probably bring some nostalgic feelings


----------



## Stealth

*I read somewhere (US official) said regarding 1965 war 

"I STILL FAILED TO UNDERSTAND WHY NOT PAKISTAN ARMY CAPTURE DELHI" I read this statement in many magazines and articles of International officials i don't know what they trying to tell... Can anyone explain?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Stealth said:


> *I read somewhere (US official) said regarding 1965 war
> 
> "I STILL FAILED TO UNDERSTAND WHY NOT PAKISTAN ARMY CAPTURE DELHI" I read this statement in many magazines and articles of International officials i don't know what they trying to tell... Can anyone explain?*



Probably chuck yeager again

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Icewolf

Roybot said:


> Probably chuck yeager again



Chuck Yeager is bigger than what youl ever be in your life... Learn to respect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

Stealth said:


> *I read somewhere (US official) said regarding 1965 war
> 
> "I STILL FAILED TO UNDERSTAND WHY NOT PAKISTAN ARMY CAPTURE DELHI" I read this statement in many magazines and articles of International officials i don't know what they trying to tell... Can anyone explain?*



Firstly, ' read somewhere' is among the vaguest attempts to put words in one's own mouth. It amounts to making a cliam for which the maker does not wish to take responsibility.

Next , as regards the claim, pls go thru this link, its from a Pak source. After the bungling in lower J&K it took only an Indian thrust towards Lahore to make all of Pak forces to recoil and move south.

Grand Slam - A Battle of Lost Opportunities

Reaching Delhi was out of the question when the future of Lahore was at stake.

This subject has been discussed endlessly and now the 6 Sept in a day away such patriotic rants are expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

An old computer game I had call "A century of warfare" had this war on it. So those who think they could have done better than the generals of the day can give it a shot.


----------



## AUz

Supply&Demand said:


> I fail to understand how can Pakistan thinh it won 1965 war..
> 
> when It was busy trying to save lahore when ceasefire was called...really pathetic propaganda!





We 'forced' SEVEN TIMES larger nation to sign the *agreement of stalemate * with us! Pakistan Army captured strategic towns like Khem Kharan , strategic communication lines like Muna Bao railway station , and other territory. Indians , though much larger in force , were forced to retreat from Lahore. Your Generals bragged about having meal in Lahore Gym Khana...while you were defeated still 14.2 miles away from Lahore. So your mega army couldn't even enter Lahore main city...

Remember the call "Lahore is still 14 bloody miles away!" ? 







Our PAF just badly battered your poor IAF .... Your navy didn't even come out from their holes...Pakistan Navy went into Indian waters , and bombed the crap outa Dwarka!

What happened when you faced your 'equals' , the Chinese? You were butt-r@ped.... but when we faced not equals but SEVEN TIMES larger enemy , we did pretty well and forced that enemy to run-back with tails in its legs...

Your media called the Tashkent agreement as "_giving a walkover to Pakistan_" 

So that is why we celebrate the defense day.... problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Just wanted to share what Md. Akmal wrote in another thread 


> @ In those days we the Bengalees in West Pakistan were in better position. In the classes we could easily dominate. Our pronouncation both Urdu and English were exellent. People used to take extra care about us. After the war of Lahore(1965), our prestige was elevated in Lahore. Whenever while coming to East Pakistan once we went for marketing at Lahore market and if some could smell that we are Bengalee you had it. They will look at your face, they will look as if you are a beautiful lady standing infront of him. They will have so much of respect for the Bengalee people which cannot be expressed in words. The reason was that during the 65 war there was one east Bengal Regiment located at Lahore sector and they fought with the Indian Army. All the common people of Lahore had the feeling that it was for this Bengali troops that Punjab was saved. I am telling you literally they never took money from us whatever may be the amount. They just will look at you and politely will say," Ap log mashreki Pakistan ke rehene warle hai na", "Ji, qui koi problem", "nai, nai koi bat nahi, ap log kia khaiyen ge, thanda yia garam".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Al-zakir said:


> A Pakistan Army jeep with a recoilless rifle on top in a defensive position. The trench is interconnected with others on the side that are partially covered with trampalines - 'Rann of Kutch' crisis 1965.


This pic made me ROFL!! An rcl mounted on a jeep is supposed to be mobile using shoot and scoot tactics. But this one's dug in so deep in sand, it can't ever hope to come out to occupy an alternative or secondary position after firing its first or second round! This goes against the very basics of rcl deployment! Sheeesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

OrionHunter said:


> This pic made me ROFL!! An rcl mounted on a jeep is supposed to be mobile using shoot and scoot tactics. But this one's dug in so deep in sand, it can't ever hope to come out to occupy an alternative or secondary position after firing its first or second round! This goes against the very basics of rcl deployment! Sheeesh!



mr wise guy- Have you ever seen a MBT in a trench?- covered with a camoflag netting?-
I bet you hvn't-


----------



## kobiraaz

JonAsad said:


> mr wise guy- Have you ever seen a MBT in a trench?- covered with a camoflag netting?-
> I bet you hvn't-


Saddam used this tactics against US ground army and inflicted heavy casualty! Only attack helicopters effectively destroyed those tanks!


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

The IAF Commander during 1965 , ACM Arjun Singh visited Pakistan soon after the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The Hunter becomes the Hunted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shbaziz

A CnC wont simply visits the frontline... Khemkaran was turned into a stronghold


----------



## Windjammer

*
The first aerial engagement of 1965 war, which resulted in shooting down of all four IAF Vampires by two PAF F-86 Sabres, flown by S/L Sarfraz Rafiqui and F/L Imtiaz Bhatti.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*An Indian aircraft on fire captured in the gun camera sight of a PAF fighter.*







*Indian gun positions under attack by PAF.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Kishangarh fort captured by Pakistan Army with the help of the Sufi Warrior Hur's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## A1Kaid

In 1965, PAF conducted air strikes on West Bengal from East Pakistan, NE India was being bombed repeatedly throughout the war. PAF had air superiority in the East Pakistan/NE India sector.





> In East Pakistan, the IAF attacked several abandoned airfields on the morning of 7 September, but failed to locate Dhaka. The counterattack on IAF Kalaikunda was launched by the PAF at 0635 hours. Led by Squadron Leader Shabbir H. Syed, 5 F-86s carried out three attacks each and destroyed 16 Canberras and Hunters lined up on the tarmac. Another 8 aircraft and several installations were damaged. This daring attack was followed by another 4 F-86 raid led by Flt Lt. Haleem. Only 1 Canberra was destroyed. With Kalaikunda air defences alerted, in the ensuing air battle, Flying Officer Afzal Khan was shot down by a Hunter. Afzal was also in the first mission. *After the Kalaikunda destruction, the IAF was defeated and failed to appear over the East Pakistan skies*. The book, The Story of the Pakistan Air Force, states that, "In West Pakistan, the PAF cut off the head of the Indian Air Force, and in their two sorties on 7 September 1965, the pilots of No. 14 Squadron did an equally good job with the tail". No wonder No. 14 Squadron, my old squadron (now equipped with F-16s) became famous as the "Tail Choppers". In 1965, the PAF completely outperformed the IAF. The IAF was defeated in all departments: man to man, machine to machine and mission to mission. Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's wish of PAF becoming "second to none" had come true.



Source: http://www.pakdef.info/pakmilitary/airforce/war/second_to_none.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

nice pics


----------



## MM_Haider

look at there 9 big Indian flag on sir MM Alam plane. . . .its his score during 1965 war he shoot down 9 indian fighter. . . . and 2 small flags shows that he decapitate them

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FaujHistorian

MM_Haider said:


> look at there 9 big Indian flag on sir MM Alam plane. . . .its his score during 1965 war he shoot down 9 indian fighter. . . . and 2 small flags shows that he decapitate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Thank you for sharing pictures from the PAF.
> 
> PAF was the "force multiplier" for Pakistan. Back in 1965 Indians had no answer to the latest fighter planes in Pakistan's arsenal.


----------



## karan.1970

MM_Haider said:


> look at there 9 big Indian flag on sir MM Alam plane. . . .its his score during 1965 war he shoot down 9 indian fighter. . . . and 2 small flags shows that he decapitate them


 

His claim of 5 in 30 seconds has been debunked multiple times... So probably rest of the score also is dubious at best...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

karan.1970 said:


> His claim of 5 in 30 seconds has been debunked multiple times... So probably rest of the score also is dubious at best...


 
get a life man... history speaks for itself... your vomit of words is of no use!!!



FaujHistorian said:


> MM_Haider said:
> 
> 
> 
> look at there 9 big Indian flag on sir MM Alam plane. . . .its his score during 1965 war he shoot down 9 indian fighter. . . . and 2 small flags shows that he decapitate them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Thank you for sharing pictures from the PAF.
> 
> PAF was the "force multiplier" for Pakistan. Back in 1965 Indians had no answer to the latest fighter planes in Pakistan's arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even now it is like that...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mujahid

*Captured Kishengarh fort in Rajasthan*







*In Rajasthan, Indian Army used three tanks which were from the Third Independant Squadron of Allahabad. B Coy of 18 Punjab Regt. captured all the three tanks, in this picture the soldiers are posing with one of the three tanks of the enemy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

karan.1970 said:


> His claim of 5 in 30 seconds has been debunked multiple times... So probably rest of the score also is dubious at best...




debunked? where on this forum? please do share a link to enlighten me thanks


----------



## turbo charged

inferiority complexed indians have debunked it in their wet dreams...................indians also dont believe that Paf pilots shot down israeli planes...........


----------



## karan.1970

ice_man said:


> debunked? where on this forum? please do share a link to enlighten me thanks




I would have but references to that forum are banned here..


----------



## Paan Singh

karan.1970 said:


> I would have but references to that forum are banned here..




tell me pls..


----------



## karan.1970

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> tell me pls..




search for "1965 m m alam myth" in google.co.in

And go into the 1st link..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

karan.1970 said:


> search for "1965 m m alam myth" in google.co.in
> 
> And go into the 1st link..



discussion about BR is not banned sir ji


----------



## INDIC

karan.1970 said:


> search for "1965 m m alam myth" in google.co.in
> 
> And go into the 1st link..



Yes, even I read about the myth of shooting 6 Indian planes in 1 minute.


----------



## Paan Singh

Gigawatt said:


> Yes, even I read about the myth of shooting 6 Indian planes in 1 minute.



As usual propaganda ....


----------



## INDIC

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> As usual propaganda ....



List is long - false victory, censoring Operation Gibraltar, defence Day(blaming India attacked Pakistan),myth of Pakistani surrendered in Tashkent etc.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

turbo charged said:


> inferiority complexed indians have debunked it in their wet dreams...................indians also dont believe that Paf pilots shot down israeli planes...........




israelis themselves have acknowledged being shot down by Pakistani pilots....so who cares what they believe or don't believe.


----------



## Paan Singh

Gigawatt said:


> List is long - false victory, censoring Operation Gibraltar, defence Day(blaming India attacked Pakistan), Pakistani surrendered in Tashkent etc.



Interesting portion



> There is an amusing story, in Air Chief Marshal (retd.) P.C. Lal's book, My Years with the IAF, in which he states:
> 
> The personal account of M.M. Sinha who took part in the 1965 War shows how misleading some of these claims and counterclaims can be. In 1969, both India And Pakistan had sent officers to the Joint Services Staff College at Latimer in England. One evening at the bar, a Pakistani officer attending the course was speaking to another Pakistani officer visiting him. Talking of old times with great satisfaction, he was recounting what happened at Sargodha in Pakistan on 7 September. He was talking of the raid, by Hunters and five of them were shot down by Sqn. Ldr. Alam alone as recounted in John Fricker's book. The Indian Officer on the course, M.M. Sinha, happened to overhear the statement. "It was as not so," he said "you got only two."
> 
> "Nonsense", retorted the Pakistani Officer, "How do you know exactly what happened?"
> 
> "I should know" said Sinha, "I took part in that raid. We lost only two - Fg. Off. Brar and Sqn. Ldr. Bhagwat. Sqn. Ldr. Kacker had to eject because his engine developed some trouble and it flamed out due to fuel starvation. He became a POW." There was an awkward silence. "The other members of that raid, or rather two raids, are all still alive. I can give you their addresses if you want to check. One of them Wg. Cdr. A.T.R.H. Zachariah, the former CO of No.7 Sqn has an English Wife and is right here in England."



Few of them knows the truth and other will take time to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> Interesting portion
> 
> 
> 
> Few of them knows the truth and other will take time to know.



If Pakistan had claimed 6 aircrafts were shot in 10-15 minutes, may be believed but only Chuck Norris can shoot 6 planes in a minute.


----------



## persis

Gigawatt said:


> If Pakistan had claimed 6 aircrafts were shot in 10-15 minutes, may be believed but only Chuck Norris can shoot 6 planes in a minute.



in 30 seconds bro !!, even if all five plane pilot would have moved their plane in horizontal line and told pak jet to shoot, it will take more than 30 seconds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

persis said:


> in 30 seconds bro !!, even if all five plane pilot would have moved their plane in horizontal line and told pak jet to shoot, it will take more than 30 seconds.



You people know jack about history and the claim, only three were said to have been shot down within a space of thirty seconds, and it's always a pleasure to burst the Bharti bubble 

Following is a list of the Indian pilots shot down by M M Alam.

*Sqn.Ldr. O.N. Kacker, Sqn.Ldr. A.B. Devayya, Sqn.Ldr. S.B. Bhagwat, Flt.Lt. U.B. Guha and Flg.Off. J.S. Brar. 
*


----------



## Matrixx

Stop taking bubble bath.....


----------



## Capt.Popeye

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> Interesting portion
> 
> 
> 
> Few of them knows the truth and other will take time to know.



There was one person who knew the truth too; Air Cmde. (R) S. Sajjad "Nosey" Haider of the PAF. In his book "Flight of the Falcon" Sajjad Haider has also scoffed at the M.M. Alam story. Not to forget how PAF itself dealt with M.M. Alam at the end of is career is certainly not edifying. But other massive mess-ups of 1965 had to be covered up, so at the time M.M. Alam was a convenient hook to hang 'the Emperor's new clothes on' and the story was spun around to provide the textile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## persis

Windjammer said:


> You people know jack about history and the claim, only three were said to have been shot down within a space of thirty seconds, and it's always a pleasure to burst the Bharti bubble
> 
> Following is a list of the Indian pilots shot down by M M Alam.
> 
> *Sqn.Ldr. O.N. Kacker, Sqn.Ldr. A.B. Devayya, Sqn.Ldr. S.B. Bhagwat, Flt.Lt. U.B. Guha and Flg.Off. J.S. Brar.
> *



Stupid even three are not possible to shot down in 30 second and FIVE or SIX in one minute , it's battle ground not penalty shootout of football .

First three in 30 sec. and next two or three in next 30 sec. ha hah ha !! tell this Hollywood movie stolen part to your Madarsa . 

You r Losers Attacked on India four-five times sucked all the time and calming fake that we did this that blah blah............ 



Read this 

"I should know" said Sinha, "I took part in that raid. We lost only two - Fg. Off. Brar and Sqn. Ldr. Bhagwat. Sqn. Ldr. Kacker had to eject because his engine developed some trouble and it flamed out due to fuel starvation. He became a POW." There was an awkward silence. "The other members of that raid, or rather two raids, are all still alive. I can give you their addresses if you want to check. One of them Wg. Cdr. A.T.R.H. Zachariah, the former CO of No.7 Sqn has an English Wife and is right here in England."


----------



## persis

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......................










1971..........................................................


----------



## Windjammer

persis said:


> Stupid even three are not possible to shot down in 30 second and FIVE or SIX in one minute , it's battle ground not penalty shootout of football .
> 
> First three in 30 sec. and next two or three in next 30 sec. ha hah ha !! tell this Hollywood movie stolen part to your Madarsa .
> 
> You r Losers Attacked on India four-five times sucked all the time and calming fake that we did this that blah blah............
> 
> 
> 
> Read this
> 
> "I should know" said Sinha, "I took part in that raid. We lost only two - Fg. Off. Brar and Sqn. Ldr. Bhagwat. Sqn. Ldr. Kacker had to eject because his engine developed some trouble and it flamed out due to fuel starvation. He became a POW." There was an awkward silence. "The other members of that raid, or rather two raids, are all still alive. I can give you their addresses if you want to check. One of them Wg. Cdr. A.T.R.H. Zachariah, the former CO of No.7 Sqn has an English Wife and is right here in England."



Actually since the Bollywood Baboons make you suck the Long-walla lollipop, and serve you the contaminated cow burger, hence you are condemned to blow saffron smoke from every opening. Even as late as 1987, one of your Moscow master thought he had a hydraulic failure after a lima shot, what to say of often described, cow in the cockpit back in 1965. You people are such a bunch of drama queens, that you fail to recognise your own mess. 

http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt269/TheHoustonRocket/scan0002-12.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Gigawatt said:


> Yes, even I read about the myth of shooting 6 Indian planes in 1 minute.


That is typical pakistani bullshi.t



Windjammer said:


> Actually since the Bollywood Baboons make you suck the Long-walla lollipop, and serve you the contaminated cow burger, hence you are condemned to blow saffron smoke from every opening. Even as late as 1987, one of your Moscow master thought he had a hydraulic failure after a lima shot, what to say of often described, cow in the cockpit back in 1965. You people are such a bunch of drama queens, that you fail to recognise your own mess.
> 
> http://i618.photobucket.com/albums/tt269/TheHoustonRocket/scan0002-12.jpg


waah... some error in wreckage or even false reporting raises pakistani eyebrows... but your own ministry of defense , president and entire establishment falsely reporting that pakistani army is on the verge of victory against India, and then ending up signing one of the largest surrenders in modern history, doesn't bother you. 

When it comes to manipulation of facts, your side is the champion.


----------



## Windjammer

sandy_3126 , you are the last person i expected to drag '71 war into '65 topic.
This is the god damn dilemma, when credible members like your self digress and indulge in cheap banter.
Takes out the whole momentum from THE TOPIC.


----------

